# Java moss wall with fiberglass window screen



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi !! I finally bought some java moss and decided to add it to my tanks. One of the thing I wanna try is a java moss wall. I've search on Ebay, and you have to pay way too much for a little piece of plastic or stainless steel mesh.

So I went to the hardware store and got some black fiberglass screen mesh. It's not rigid and it seems to be some kind of plastic. Is it safe to put it in my tanks ?? Will it harm the plants and the fishs on the long term ??


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

You can get plastic mesh really cheap at hobby lobby,and thats what i used on my moss wall. I dont think it will be harmfull..


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

This is a good idea. Don't have any hobby lobby near my home, but I could order it online. And maybe I will return the screen mesh to the store, I think the holes will be too small for the java moss to grow right (about 16 holes / inch).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Good luck with it! Moss walls are very cool.


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

*Java moss wall*

Thank you. I'll also try some moss carpet.

Have a nice day !


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

You need a lot of moss to start one...just so you know. Mine took a lot for a 20 gal. Its halfway filled in now


----------

